# Netherlands leaky gas



## Finacure (Mar 23, 2019)

Hello,

I have 3 years leaky gas, i cant smell it my self and cant feel it...
it drives me crazy!!
My family,friends, and work all think that im a lunatic, they think it is not possible to have this..
I need help for it!
Are there people in Netherlands with this condition??

I have tried almost anything nothing works for me..
This change my life in a hell!

Sorry for my bad English!


----------



## Ghostringer (Jul 1, 2018)

Have you visited a doctor yet? I Had leaky gas for about 4 years. My last and current doctor found out i had a food allergy, now as long as i dont eat what i shouldn't then i am free of leaky gas.


----------



## Finacure (Mar 23, 2019)

Yes, i have visted alot of doctors,they cant find anything..
Do you feel the gas comming out? Can you smell yourself?
Most of the time i cant feel it,and i never cant smell it..
Its really weird..
I have alot of problems because of this strange situation..


----------



## Ghostringer (Jul 1, 2018)

Your doctor will most likely not find anything unless you get lucky. But as for me when i use to lay down in bed before going to sleep i did use to feel gas leaving the anus, but it was like a spasm. Very hard to tell but nevertheless it was there. Regarding the smell, yes i was 100% able to smell it. It is how i know that i dont have it anymore.

Anyways, have you tried fasting? or maybe a strict diet of only rice and chicken? This is what i started to do until i eventually realize i had an intestinal problem. I ate rice and chicken for an entire month and like magic my smell starting going away. It did not fix me but it gave me the push i needed to know that its fixable. So try a strict diet of water chicken and rice only. I had leaky gas for almost 4 years and i know exactly what your going thru, so im here to tell you that you have an intestinal problem that needs to be fixed.


----------



## Finacure (Mar 23, 2019)

I have tried a diet, but not chicken and rice.
When i use alcohol,cafeine,smoke its all getting worse..
Like the most of us i think..
1 year i thought that i have tmau, because the comments people make, but it was just gas.. There are more people with this i have read about and its ridiculous..
The hardest part is to explain it to family/friends..

This makes me paranoid, and your look like a idiot.. But i cant do anything about it..
rarely i can smell it my self and sometimes i feel it.. But most of the time not.. And thats makes me paranoid.. 
I have no idee how this is possible but it is..
Thanks for help!


----------



## Dizzy Mack (May 13, 2019)

Hi,

Yes im form Holland and have the same condition.


----------



## Dean (Sep 17, 2019)

You're not alone


----------



## Wilwan (Oct 6, 2019)

@Finacure same as mine. My family claims that they cannot smell it yet i see people around me getting uncomfortable


----------



## Wilwan (Oct 6, 2019)

@Ghostringer. Do you eat the same chicken dish all the time? Or you can have it fried, boiled, etc. as long as it is chicken?


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

Yes I am replying to an old post. 

Doctors will do nothing for you. 

Start with a really basic diet that does not give you issues like chicken and rice. 

then you can start experimenting with foods one at a time and log your reactions in a journal, and you will learn. 

The most surprising thing for me is that I can eat certain foods just fine but if I combine them with other foods that I do not react to, I can have major issues.


----------

